# English Handyman with Tree Skills



## McMitchell (Apr 24, 2018)

We are looking to move out to Italy soon to expand my business. My partner will need a job ... he is currently a fully qualified tree surgeon with an additional 10 years maintenance work experience. Is there much call for expats who would want an English speaking handyman or someone to look after their holiday homes?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

McMitchell said:


> We are looking to move out to Italy soon to expand my business. My partner will need a job ... he is currently a fully qualified tree surgeon with an additional 10 years maintenance work experience. Is there much call for expats who would want an English speaking handyman or someone to look after their holiday homes?


Where abouts in Italy are you heading too?

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Corsi per operatori forestali - :. ERSAF - Ente Regionale per i Servizi all' Agricoltura e alle Foreste:Regione Lombardia .:

He'd have to take the relevant courses and qualify. But I guess that would be the least of the problems


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

McMitchell said:


> We are looking to move out to Italy soon to expand my business. My partner will need a job ... he is currently a fully qualified tree surgeon with an additional 10 years maintenance work experience. Is there much call for expats who would want an English speaking handyman or someone to look after their holiday homes?


To be honest looking at this again the brutal truth is I have found the expat community in Italy to be comparatively small compared to other countries such as Spain. To find a community big enough where he would have regular work would be unlikely. 

It probably isnt worth it to get qualified. Not that I would recommend working illegally... never.. we all do as we are told...

but...

A community this size, word of mouth.. :spy:

Kenzo


----------



## orangetokyo (May 15, 2016)

Yes, he will find a demand for his services.


----------

